# How Football Transfers Work



## AmandaRose (Dec 30, 2022)

Had to post this after having a good laugh at the Man Utd Cody Gakpo fiasco. 

HOW CLUBS SIGN PLAYERS..

OTHER CLUBS 
1. Show interest in player
2. Negotiate
3. Sign player 

MANCHESTER UNITED
1. Look at player
2. Admire player
3. Forget about player
4. Think about player again
5. Show interest in player
6. Ask player for his autograph
7. Go to watch player at his club's games.
8. Visit players' home town.
9. Interact with his family and community
10. Sporting director goes for dinner at his parents' house.
11. Hierarchy suddenly loses interest in player.
12. Sporting director goes on vacation
13. Sporting director remembers about player while on vacation.
14. Interest reignited in player after 5 months
15. Approaches his current club to negotiate
16. Negotiate 50M but rejected
17. Negotiate 60M but rejected
18. Negotiate 80M but rejected
19. Negotiate 120M but rejected
20. Sporting director gives up
21. Sporting director goes to movie theatre for fun
21. Sporting director watches documentary of Messi winning international trophies after retiring.
21. Sporting director gets motivated to try again.
22. Two years later, negotiate 150M but rejected
23. Five years later, negotiate 180M and club finally accepts
24. Player looks at personal terms
25. Finally after 10 years of negotiation the deal is almost happening.
26. Player taken to club for visit
27. Player finds Lord Maguire is the club captain
28. Player finds kitchen uses firewood
29. Player finds rust on the gym equipment
30. Player then hears that the club has gone 5 years without a trophy
31. Player runs away and deal collapses.
32. Player signs with rival two days later.


----------



## SG854 (Dec 30, 2022)

Noted


----------



## Costello (Dec 30, 2022)

doesnt look like it happened that way for the top player "Antony"

more like... hey guys hows £100 million sound like? yea? okay sign here


----------



## Lostbhoy (Dec 30, 2022)

Aw man, couldn't agree more!! You did forget to throw in meanwhile sign a legend in a huffy mood and piss him off even more so he leaves to paper over the whole transfer policy fiasco! 

I don't think Van Dijk had to say much to persuade him either!


----------



## Flame (Dec 30, 2022)

we never wanted Gakpo... OKAY!?

it was all made up by the media.


----------

